# [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Natives Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS



## mae1cum77 (5. September 2012)

*[HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Natives Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*

*UPDATE: SIDEBAR MIT GUI Installer*

*+++  DER "*" KENNZEICHNET AKTUALISIERTE BEREICHE* *+++*

*!!! NEWS !!! NEWS !!! NEWS !!!*
​* 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


INHALTSVERZEICHNIS

I: Vorwort

II.1.: Natives Startmenü von Win 8 reaktiviert*

II.2.: Windows 7 Explorer unter Windows 8 RP und RTM (32 und 64 Bit)

III. Sidebar für Windows 8 RTM 32 und 64 Bit (NEU! GUI-Install) 

IV. TIPPS & TRICKS


 IV.1. Explorer-Neustart
 IV.2. .NetFX 3.5 Offline-Installation
 IV.3. CPU-Anzeige im Taskmanager
 IV.4. Schmale Fenster-Rahmen
IV.5. Windows-7/8-Themes-Patch (!dienstbasiert!)
 TEIL 2


 IV.6 Win-X Menü bearbeiten
IV.7. Kaskadierendes Desktop Power Kontext Menü
IV.8. Gleichmäßigere Fensterfarben
IV.9. Kaskadierende Kontextmenüs, die 2.
IV.10. Administrative Eingabeaufforderung
IV.11. Windows Defender im Kontextmenü
IV.12. Löschabfrage des Papierkorbs wiederherstellen

IV.13. Windows-8-System-Shortcuts
IV.14. Startmenü-Ersatz mit und ohne "Metro"
IV.15. 90-Tage-Testversion auf Pro downgraden(!TOOL!) / WMC entfernen
IV.16. Lockscreen deaktivieren
IV.17. Auto-Log-On mit Bordmitteln
TEIL 3


IV.18. Erweiterte Bootoptionen direkt aufrufen
IV.19. Direkt zum Desktop booten mit Bordmitteln
IV.20. "Metro"-Apps vom Desktop aufrufen
IV.21. Laufende "Metro"-Apps verwalten
IV.22. Abgesicherten Modus im Bootmenü verankern 

IV.23. EasyBCD 2.2 mit Win 8 Unterstüzung
IV.24. Blackscreen-Bug und der Hotfix
IV.25. Neue Screenshot-Funktion und Counterreset
IV.26. "Metro"-Startscreen anpassen
IV.27. Mediaplayer-Kontext-Menü entfernen
IV.28. Hybrid-Boot und die Tücken im Dual-Boot
IV.29. Hybrid-Boot deaktivieren
IV.30. Server 2012 - Der Test*
IV.31. Nützliche Tools zum Manipulieren von "Metro"/TUIFKAM*
 


!!!NEU>>>             V. THEMES           <<<NEU!!!**
 
​ ** I: Vorwort*​ 


Da viele von der neuen Oberfläche von Windows 8 wenig angetan sind und ich mich dazu zähle, ist es vielleicht an der Zeit, gesammeltes Know-How zu teilen. 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Gleich vorweg, es geht hier nicht um Sinn oder Unsinn dieser Möglichkeiten. Daher bitte keine Diskussionen in diese Richtung. Fragen ala "Wieso holst Du Dir Win 8 und willst die neuen Features nicht nutzen?" sollte sich jeder selbst beantworten. Wichtig ist an dieser Stelle für mich, daß es geht .

An dieser Stelle möchte ich auf den Sammelthread von *<<Painkiller>>* verweisen, der alle wichtigen Informationen zum neuen Betriebssystem von Microsoft zusammengestellt hat. Gleichzeitig war er so nett, meinen Thread zu verlinken, Danke.

*http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...75386-sammelthread-microsoft-windows-8-a.html
*​ 
*Eine Warnung hinterher: Es handelt sich um Systemeingriffe, also empfielt sich ein Backup des Systems! *Ich habe diese Tweaks selbst erst in der virtuellen Gemütlichkeit einer VM getestet bevor mein Sytem herhalten mußte. Dank der frisch erschienenen Beta von Acronis True Image Home 2013 kein echtes Risiko . Schiefgehen kann aber immer was....

Bei allem Vertrauen in die Menschheit an sich, ist Vorsicht immer angebracht, also habe ich meine Downloads von den später auftauchenden Links bei www.virustotal.com gegengecheckt. Soweit erwies sich alles als Tool und nicht als Trojaner .




*II.1.: Natives Startmenü von Win 8 reaktiviert*​ 
Beim Arbeiten an Ex7forW8 ist *Tihiy* aufgefallen, daß der größte Teil des Startmenüs noch im Code von Windows 8 enthalten ist. Dieser konnte auf Grund vielfältiger Abhängigkeiten (z.B. Jumplists) nicht komplett entfernt werden. *Tihiy* ist es gelungen diesen wieder zu reaktivieren. Mittlerweile ist das Projekt sehr weit gediehen. Einziger kleiner Haken, es ist nicht mehr kostenlos kann aber 30 Tage getestet werden.

Im Gegensatz zur vorherigen Lösung, gibt es keine Einschränkungen, was die TUIFKAM-Oberfläche angeht. Das Ganze kann in friedlicher Koexistenz laufen und ist vielseitig anpassbar, bis zur völligen Ausblendung der neuen Oberfläche. Der Start-Orb kann einfach ausgetauscht werden und es gibt das Multimonitor Problem nicht mehr.

Weitere Infos und Download unter:
*Start is back!


*
​*
II.2: Windows 7 Explorer unter Windows 8 RP und RTM (32 und 64 Bit)*​ 



Dieser Tweak wurde vom User *Tihiy* im MDL-Forum gepostet, mein Dank hier nochmal an den Schöpfer an dieser Stelle. 
Achtung, dieser Tweak deaktiviert die meisten Funktionen von "Metro", sprich: das neue "Metro"-Startmenü, die Apps und die Charms-Bar verschwinden im Hintergrung und sind nicht ansprechbar. Weiteres dazu später.

*UPDATE: Tihiy* hat das Ganze modifiziert und einen Installer mit grafischer Oberfläche programmiert. Dieser ist soweit wirklich idiotensicher. Jetzt muß nur noch die Win-7-DVD im Laufwerk oder das ISO gemounted sein, um den Patchprozess durchzuführen.

*NEU:* Mittlerweile ermöglicht der Installer auch die Option, das Programm für alle Nutzer des Systems verfügbar zu machen.

*HINWEIS:* Der alte Patch muß vor der Ausführung des Neuen zurückgesetzt werden.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nach einem Log Off läuft dann der Win 7 Explorer unter Windows 8 und die meisten TUIFKAM-UI-Bits werden deaktiviert. 
Der Installer legt im Startcreen/menü einen Eintrag zum Wechseln zwischen den Shells an, für den Fall, ein Wechsel sollte nötig sein. TUIFKAM arbeitet danach wieder vollständig.

Hierzu der O-Ton des Schöpfers:


Spoiler



*Version 1.0*

- Installer: can create shortcuts for all users or only this user
- Tool: now properly switches shells for non-admin users
- Explorer7: fixed MFU list displaying duplicate items; fixed minor memory leak

Yay, one point zero! http://forums.mydigitallife.info/vb4_style/smilies/SmallAwesomeSmiley.png 
Now let's slow down...                         

PLEASE READ
THIS PROGRAM IS PROVIDED TO YOU "AS-IS" AND I'M NOT RESPONSIBLE FOR ANYTHING

WHAT IS THIS PROGRAM:
This program restores native Windows 7 start menu and desktop by bringing Windows 7 explorer.exe.
Start menu retains full configurability you expect from Windows 7 start menu.
This program includes sophisticated lightweight wrapper, install/uninstall/patch program.
You can use it on Windows 8 or Windows Server 2012 RTM or RP versions, any edition, any language!

PRECAUTIONS:
This program does not modify system files and system protected registry entries.
You can switch back to unaltered Windows 8 UI any time.
Windows 7 shell is enabled only to users which switched to it.
Other users can use Windows 8 shell without any problems.

LIMITATIONS:
* Metro (Modern) UI is not loaded into memory. As a bonus you save dozens MB of RAM.
* Metro UI screens and programs are unavailable.
* Toasts (like "You have new program to handle this stuff") won't show. You need to use Default programs to change associations.
* You may get more UAC prompts.
* No default language input indicator. Enable language bar via Control Panel->Language->Advanced Settings->Use desktop language bar.
* No multi-monitor taskbars. Maybe more multimon issues.
* No immersive hotkeys (Win+X, Win+PrtScr too).

INSTALLATION:
Launch Ex7ForW8_setup.exe. Follow instructions. You'll need Windows 7 installation DVD or files ready; keep in mind that they should be same language and bitness.

UNINSTALLATION:
Uninstall program from Programs and Features. If you're using portable install, just switch shell to Windows 8 and delete folder.

ALSO NOTE:
All Programs shown in explorer7 has the same shortcuts that explorer8 shows on Start Screen. So the changes you do reflect here and there; better backup desktop.lnk from start menu.

Explorer Ribbon is still there, it's not explorer.exe related!
Using explorer.exe from Windows 8 DP or other Windows versions is not supported and won't be.



WAS IST DAS PROGRAMM:
Dieaes Programm stellt das native Startmenü und den Desktop von Win 7 wieder her, durch das Einbinden des Windows-7-Explorers. 
Das Startmenü ist voll konfigurierbar, so wie von Win 7 gewohnt.
Dieses Programm enthällt eine durchdachte Wrapper-, Installations/Deinstallations- und Patch-Routine.
Es kann unter Win 8 RTM, Server 2012 und der Release Preview in allen Versionen (x64/x32) und Sprachen benutzt werden.

VORSICHTSMASSNAHMEN:
Das Programm verändert keine Systemdateien oder geschützten Registrierungseinträge.
Es kann jederzeit zu unveränderten Windows-8-UI gewechselt werden.
Die Windows-7-Shell wird nur für den aktuellen User geändert, alle anderen können die Win-8-GUI nutzen.

LIMITIERUNGEN:
Win+P funktioniert nicht
"Metro"-Apps laufen nicht
Keine Autoplay-Popups
"Eine neue Anwendung um diese Datei zu..." erscheint nicht mehr
Neue Benutzeraccounts nur über die Konsole
Keine immersiven Shortcuts (*Win+X* und Co.)
Die Sprachleiste funktioniert nicht, aktivierbar unter Systemsteuerung\Zeit, Sprache und Region\Sprache\Erweiterte Einstellungen Häkchen setzen unter: Bei Verfügbarkeit Desktopsprachenleiste verwenden.
Keine Multimonitor-Taskbar, möglicherweise weitere Einschränkungen.

INSTALLATION:
Die Ex7forW8.exe als Administrator ausführen und den Anweisungen folgen (im ersten Fenster kann die Portable Installation gewählt werden). Voraussetzung ist lediglich eine Win 7 DVD/Image, welches in der selben Sprache und Bittigkeit vorliegen muß.

DEINSTALLATION:
Geht über "Programme und Features" in der Systemsteuerung. Bei der Portablen Installation zur Win-8-Shell wechseln und den Ordner löschen.

ANMERKUNG:
Die Verknüpfungen im Explorer betreffen beide UIs, Änderungen im Explorer 7 wirken sich auch auf den "Metro"startscreen des Explorer 8 aus. Der angepinnte Explorer ist der Explorer 8, beim Starten taucht ein neues Icon in der Taskbar auf und muß neu angepinnt werden und umgekehrt im Falle eines Rollbacks.

Die Explorerribbons sind nicht betroffen, da die explorer.exe dafür nicht zuständig ist.

Der Prozess ist reversibel. Für ein Rollback zum Win 8 Explorer einfach den Patch erneut ausführen und "8" wählen. Nach einem Log-Off ist "Metro" wieder präsent. Das Ganze hält auch einer Sytemdateiprüfung (sfc /scannow) stand.

*DOWNLOAD:*
*Ex7forW8_1.0.zip*

Der Vollständigkeit halber alle Versionen als *Repositorium* hinzugefügt.​ 
Bei weiteren Funden bitte hier melden.


*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*​ 
*III. Sidebar für Windows 8 RTM 32 und 64 Bit (NEU! GUI-Install)*​ 

Mittlerweile gibt es sogar einen grafischen Installer von *Helmut Buhler*. Das Ganze läßt sich so komfortabel über "Programme und Funktionen" deinstallieren.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*QUELLE & DOWNLOAD:
8GadgetPack - Gadgets for Windows 8*


Eigentlich ein Patch für Server 2008 R2, um dort Gadgets laufen zu lassen. Und wieder kommt hier ein MDL-User ins Spiel, Dank an *dummekuehe*, der das Ganze für Windows 8 umgeschrieben hat.

*DOWNLOAD:*
*Windows Sidebar for Windows 8 RTM*

Die zip-Datei in ein beliebiges Verzeichnis entpacken und die install.cmd als Admin starten und zuschauen. Sollte das Wiedererwarten nicht funktionieren, die cmd-Datei inklusive files-Ordner nach C:\Windows\System32\ kopieren und dort starten. Das war es schon.
Hier mal das Script:



Spoiler





```
@echo off
cls
color 1f
echo      http://www.win2008r2workstation.com/ presents:
echo ========================================================
echo  Windows 7 Sidebar installer for Windows Server 2008 R2
echo  By AsciiWolf - http://asciiwolf.com/
echo ========================================================
echo.
echo [+] Press any key to start the installation...
pause>nul
echo [+] Copying x64 Sidebar to "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar"...
xcopy /E /I /Y "files\x64\Windows Sidebar" "%ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar">nul
echo [+] Copying x86 Sidebar to "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Windows Sidebar"...
xcopy /E /I /Y "files\x86\Windows Sidebar" "%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Windows Sidebar">nul
echo [+] Creating "Desktop Gadget Gallery" shortcut in the Start menu...
xcopy /Y "files\Sidebar.lnk" "%ProgramData%\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\">nul
wscript files\Sidebar1.vbs
wscript files\Sidebar2.vbs
if %errorlevel% NEQ 0 goto error
echo [+] Registering Sidebar...
pushd %ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar
%windir%\System32\regsvr32 /s sbdrop.dll
%windir%\System32\regsvr32 /s wlsrvc.dll
popd
pushd %ProgramFiles(x86)%\Windows Sidebar
%windir%\SysWOW64\regsvr32 /s sbdrop.dll
%windir%\SysWOW64\regsvr32 /s wlsrvc.dll
popd
reg import files\Sidebar.reg>nul 2>nul
"%ProgramFiles%\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" /RegServer
"%ProgramFiles(x86)%\Windows Sidebar\sidebar.exe" /RegServer
if %errorlevel% NEQ 0 goto error
echo [+] Windows 7 Sidebar installed successfully!
goto end

:error
echo [-] Installation failed! Are you running the installation as Administrator?

:end
echo [+] Press any key to exit the installer...
pause>nul
color
```




Da die eben vorgestellte Version nur die Gadgets der Windows 8 Previews enthält und einige vielleicht an den alten Windows-7-Standardgadgets hängen; hier die Version mit diesen Gadgets:
*Windows 8 Tipps und Tricks - Sidebar-Minianwendungen-Gadgets-installieren*
Die Downloadlinks befinden sich ganz unten auf der Seite.

*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
​ 

*IV. TIPPS & TRICKS*

*IV.1. Explorer-Neustart*​

Wie ja vielleicht schon bekannt, bringt der neue Taskmanager eine sehr  praktische Funktion mit. So läßt sich der Windows Explorer über das  Kontextmenü neustarten. Diese Möglichkeit ist äußerst praktisch, um  Veränderungen am System direkt übernehmen zu können, ohne erst  umständlich alle Anwendungen und Dokumente für eien Log Off/Restart  schließen zu müssem.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auch in Windows 7 gibt es einen wenig dokumentierten Trick, den Explorer  schnell zu beenden. Dazu bei gleichzeitig gedrückt gehaltener *Strg+Shift*  Taste einen Rechtsklick auf einen freien Bereich im rechten Teil des  Startmenüs ausführen und (das neu erscheinende) "Explorer beenden"  wählen. Der Neustart erfolgtuber *Win+R* und "explorer".



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Umständlich, aber es funktioniert. Allerdings funktioniert der Trick  nicht bei einem gepimpten Windows 8, da der im System "verhakte"  Explorer nicht von einem Systempfad aus startet. Dieser muß explizit mit  Pfadangabe (C:\explore7\explorer.exe bei mir). Ansonsten starten der  originale Explorer und ist nur teilweise lauffähig. Um die UI zu  wechseln muß die patchex7.exe erneut ausgeführt werden.

Dieser Weg ist natürlich etwas umständlich. Deshalb hier ein kleines Script, welches Abhilfe schafft. *Es muß als Administrator gestartet werden.*


Spoiler





```
@echo off
COLOR 4F

REM - LABEL INDICATING THE BEGINNING OF THE DOCUMENT.
:BEGIN
CLS
REM - THE BELOW LINE GIVES THE USER 3 CHOICES (DEFINED AFTER /C:)
CHOICE /N /C:123 /M "1  >  Win 7 Explorer/ 2  >  CMD (Admin)/ 3  >  Exit"%1
REM - THE NEXT THREE LINES ARE DIRECTING USER DEPENDING UPON INPUT
IF ERRORLEVEL ==3 GOTO THREE
IF ERRORLEVEL ==2 GOTO TWO
IF ERRORLEVEL ==1 GOTO ONE
:THREE
ECHO Stopping...
GOTO END 
:TWO
ECHO CMD (Admin)
ping /n 2 localhost >nul 
start cmd /high
GOTO END
:ONE
ECHO Win 7 Explorer
ping /n 2 localhost >nul 
taskkill /f /im explorer.exe
ping /n 1 localhost >nul 
start c:\explorer7\explorer.exe
GOTO BEGIN
:END
```




Da sich CMD-Datein nicht automatisieren lassen, was den administrativen  Aufruf betrifft, das Ganze auch noch mal als EXE-Datei gewandelt.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*DOWNLOAD:*
*explorer.restart.cmd.zip*

*explorer.restart.exe.zip*​ 


*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
​ 


*IV.2. .NetFX 3.5 Offline-Installation*​


Wer Windows 8 schon einmal installiert hat, wird festgestellt haben, daß,   kein Netframework 3.5 standardmäßig installiert ist, im Gegensatz zu den neueren Versionen. Sobald eine Anwendung also die alte 3.5-Version verlangt, will Windows 8 ins Netz, um das Installationspaket herunterladen. Viele ältere Programme verlangen aber genau danach.

Diese Vorgehensweise ist u.U. nervig und zeitaufreibend (vor allem bei geringen Downloadgeschwindigkeiten) _UND_ vorallem auch noch _komplett überflüssig_, da dieses Paket Bestandteil des Installationsmediums ist. Was sich Microsoft dabei gedacht hat, wird wohl ein Rätsel bleiben....

Glücklicherweise gibt es auch hier eine wenig dokumentierte Möglichkeit, diese Installation auch offline zu initieren. Dazu eine Eingabeaufforderung mit Adminrechten starten und folgenden Befehl eingeben. Das im Beispiel angegebene Laufwerk *D:* ist hierbei durch das Laufwerk zu ersetzen, daß eure Installations-DVD enthält.

```
dism.exe /online /enable-feature /featurename:NetFX3 /Source:D:\sources\sxs
```
Nach Fertigstellung sieht das Ganze dann so aus:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*


*
IV.3. CPU-Anzeige im Taskmanager*

Dies ist eine im Forum aufgegriffene Fragestellung eines Users, der bemängelte, daß der Taskmanager in der Standardansicht unter CPU éin Diagramm für alle Kerne Anzeigt, und nicht wie gewohnt die Auslastung der einzelnen Kerne.

Diese Ansicht ist etwas versteckt und läßt sich per Rechtsklick auf das CPU-Diagramm unter "Diagramm ändern in / Logische Prozessoren" aktivieren.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*



*IV.4. Schmale Fenster-Rahmen*

Ähnlich wie ich wird sich der ein oder andere auch an den übertrieben breiten Fenster-Rahmen gestört haben. Im Gegensatz zu Windows 7 fehlen jedoch die Einstellungsoptionen für derartige Details (in denen der Teufel nun manchmal steckt). Ein kleines Tool schafft Abhilfe:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*DOWNLOAD:*
*Tiny Windows Borders*
​ 
*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*




*IV.5. Windows-7/8-Themes-Patch (!dienstbasiert!)*

Jeder, der gern graphisch Hand an sein System legt, kennt die Tatsache, daß Windows keine fremden Themes zuläßt. Dies geht erst, wenn die uxtheme.dll gepatched wird. Das geht manuell oder über spezielle Tools. Allerdinngs hat diese Methode den Haken, daß bestimmte Windows-Updates, ein System-Integritäts-Check (*sfc /scannow* in einem administrativen Eingabeaufforderungs-Fenster) oder ein Servicepack diese Manipulation wieder aushebeln.

Der Programmierer Rafael Rivera hat sich dieses Problems angenommen und eine Lösung entwickelt, welche einen Dienst im System installiert, der diese Aufgabe übernimmt, anstatt die Dateien zu manipulieren. In Ermangelung von Updates und Servicepacks kann ich nur bestätigen, daß trotz genanntem Integritätscheck noch läuft....


*DOWNLOAD:*
*UxStyle_Core_jul13_bits (Win 7/8)*​ ​​ 
*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*



​ 

*Ich übernehme selbstverständlich keinerlei Haftung für Schäden! Dieser Thread dient allein dem Zweck der Bildung.*

Themenbezogene Anregungen, Kritiken und Feedback sind erwünsch. Verbreitet das Wort!


----------



## McClaine (7. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TO] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer (Startmenü) und Gadgets integrieren ohne 3rd-Party-Tools*

traurig das man bei nem Neuen OS, wieder zurück in die Steinzeit geworfen wird, nur wenn man das metro net haben will


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TO] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer (Startmenü) und Gadgets integrieren ohne 3rd-Party-Tools*



McClaine schrieb:


> traurig das man bei nem Neuen OS, wieder zurück in die Steinzeit geworfen wird, nur wenn man das metro net haben will


 Über die Designentscheidung und den Zwang, der damit verbunden ist, kann man sich durchaus streiten. Ich kann mit TUIFKAM garnicht. Und ich habe wenigstens versucht damit umzugehen.
Wenn man dieses Ärgernis aber abstellt , kann man feststellen, daß der Unterbau ungemein agil reagiert. Steinzeit ist dabei relativ, bei Se7en hat mir das Originaldesign auch nicht gefallen und ich habe ewig nach brauchbaren dunklen Themes gesucht.
Wenn jetzt Aero noch zurüchkommt siehts für mich gut aus.


----------



## Da_Obst (7. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TO] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer (Startmenü) und Gadgets integrieren ohne 3rd-Party-Tools*

Schönes How-To... C:

Ich werd sobald ich wieder an meinem Rechner sitz das mal ausprobieren,
bin schon gespannt wie Win8 auf meinem System so läuft...

Mal schaun wie lange MS an TUIFKAM festhält...


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TO] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer (Startmenü) und Gadgets integrieren ohne 3rd-Party-Tools*



Da_Obst schrieb:


> Schönes How-To... C:
> 
> Ich werd sobald ich wieder an meinem Rechner sitz das mal ausprobieren,
> bin schon gespannt wie Win8 auf meinem System so läuft...
> ...


 Habe noch ein Bild des Ordners eingestellt, in dem die Dateien für den Exlorer sind, damit es offensichtlicher ist. Probleme gibt es nur, wenn die explorer.exe.mui nicht im \de-DE\ Unterordner liegt (die selbe Ordnerhierarchie wie im Windows-Ordner). Dann hilft nur ein Systembackup wieder einzuspielen. *ALSO ACHTUNG!* Augen auf.... 
Bei mir läuft es sehr geschmeidig.

Interessant ist die gefühlt sehr schnelle Reaktionsfähigkeit des Systems, und Win 7 ist schon nicht gerade langsam.

Das mit TUIFKAM beschäftigt gerade das komplette Netz. Die Diskussionen dazu sind überall ähnlich hitzig wie hier im Forum .  Glücklicherweise werde ich davon nicht mehr behelligt und nutze den erstaunlich gut funktionierenden Rest.


----------



## McClaine (7. September 2012)

ich finde es halt traurig das man an nem neuen Os so rumdoktern muss, nur weil MS einem dieses Metro aufzwingen will.
Aber danke für das tolle how to, auch wenn mir der Aufwand, diesen schnelleren unterbau als win7 zu nutzen, (noch) nicht wert ist 

für Tablets ok, für Desktop ein no go für mich persönlich.
Warum kann man bei der Installation nicht auswählen ob man klassische Ui oder Metro haben will?!
es wäre so einfach, es ist mir echt ein Rätsel...


----------



## mae1cum77 (7. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TO] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer (Startmenü) und Gadgets integrieren ohne 3rd-Party-Tools*



McClaine schrieb:


> ich finde es halt traurig das man an nem neuen Os so rumdoktern muss, nur weil MS einem dieses Metro aufzwingen will.
> Aber danke für das tolle how to, auch wenn mir der Aufwand, diesen schnelleren unterbau als win7 zu nutzen, (noch) nicht wert ist
> 
> für Tablets ok, für Desktop ein no go für mich persönlich.
> ...


 Bin auch hin- und hergerissen. *War und bin ein vehementer Gegner dieser, für mich, fragwürdigen Designentscheidung.* Die zudem ohne TUIFKAM-Explorer keinen Sinn ergibt und durch die ständigen Wechsel zwischen den UIs unstringent wirkt. Natürlich kann man sich damit abfinden:
Jetzt müßte ich nur noch der Typ sein, der sich mit derartiger Bevormundung abfindet, und das Leben wäre schön 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
Das Tutorial habe ich eher erstellt um Neugierigen und Umsteigern von XP/Vista eine Möglichkeit zu zeigen, liebgewonnene Dinge wiederherzustellen. 
Ob sich der Umstieg von Se7en lohnt, ist eine ganz andere Frage.


----------



## CeresPK (10. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TO] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer (Startmenü) und Gadgets integrieren ohne 3rd-Party-Tools*

Hmmm schade
Da hierdurch die Multimonitoreigenschaften anscheinend leiden können, keine Option für mich.
trotzdem ein schönes How-To


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TO] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer (Startmenü) und Gadgets integrieren ohne 3rd-Party-Tools*



CeresPK schrieb:


> Hmmm schade
> Da hierdurch die Multimonitoreigenschaften anscheinend leiden können, keine Option für mich.
> trotzdem ein schönes How-To


Danke für die Blumen!
 Irgendwas ist leider immer. Allerdings ist der Patch noch in der Beta-Phase und wird weiterentwickelt. Habe leider keinen 2 Monitor im Moment zum testen. 
Mutige Tester sind immer gesucht....
Ich genieße es btw. auch meine heißgeliebten Gadgets wieder zu haben. Verstehe die Entscheidung nur bedingt.


----------



## CeresPK (10. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TO] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer (Startmenü) und Gadgets integrieren ohne 3rd-Party-Tools*

Naja die Sidebargadgets haben mich schon unter Vista vollkommen kalt gelassen.
Mir würde es dabei nur um das Startmenü gehen.
Aber dafür auf meine heiß geliebte 2. Taskleiste verzichten, die Windows 8 jetzt sogar nativ unterstützt, ganz ohne Tools?
ne da arrangiere ich mich lieber mit Modern UI welches om Multimonitorbetrieb sogar recht angenehm ist


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TO] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer (Startmenü) und Gadgets integrieren ohne 3rd-Party-Tools*

Habe mal eine Anfrage zu dem Thema an den Schöpfer des Patches gestellt. Mal sehen was bei rumkommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## mae1cum77 (11. September 2012)

*[update] beta 7 (10.09.2012 23:40)*



*Repositorium*

Der Vollständigkeit halber alle Versionen des Windows-Explorer-7-Patches:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<
​​


----------



## mae1cum77 (16. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TO] [Windows 8]: Explorer-Neustart*

*IV.1. Explorer-Neustart*​

Wie ja vielleicht schon bekannt, bringt der neue Taskmanager eine sehr praktische Funktion mit. So läßt sich der Windows Explorer über das Kontextmenü neustarten. Diese Möglichkeit ist äußerst praktisch, um Veränderungen am System direkt übernehmen zu können, ohne erst umständlich alle Anwendungen und Dokumente für eien Log Off/Restart schließen zu müssem.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Auch in Windows 7 gibt es einen wenig dokumentierten Trick, den Explorer schnell zu beenden. Dazu bei gleichzeitig gedrückt gehaltener *Strg+Shift* Taste einen Rechtsklick auf einen freien Bereich im rechten Teil des Startmenüs ausführen und (das neu erscheinende) "Explorer beenden" wählen. Der Neustart erfolgtuber *Win+R* und "explorer".


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Umständlich, aber es funktioniert. Allerdings funktioniert der Trick nicht bei einem gepimpten Windows 8, da der im System "verhakte" Explorer nicht von einem Systempfad aus startet. Dieser muß explizit mit Pfadangabe (C:\explore7\explorer.exe bei mir). Ansonsten starten der originale Explorer und ist nur teilweise lauffähig. Um die UI zu wechseln muß die patchex7.exe erneut ausgeführt werden.

Dieser Weg ist natürlich etwas umständlich. Deshalb hier ein kleines Script, welches Abhilfe schafft. *Es muß als Administrator gestartet werden.*


Spoiler





```
@echo off
COLOR 4F

REM - LABEL INDICATING THE BEGINNING OF THE DOCUMENT.
:BEGIN
CLS
REM - THE BELOW LINE GIVES THE USER 3 CHOICES (DEFINED AFTER /C:)
CHOICE /N /C:123 /M "1  >  Win 7 Explorer/ 2  >  CMD (Admin)/ 3  >  Exit"%1
REM - THE NEXT THREE LINES ARE DIRECTING USER DEPENDING UPON INPUT
IF ERRORLEVEL ==3 GOTO THREE
IF ERRORLEVEL ==2 GOTO TWO
IF ERRORLEVEL ==1 GOTO ONE
:THREE
ECHO Stopping...
GOTO END 
:TWO
ECHO CMD (Admin)
ping /n 2 localhost >nul 
start cmd /high
GOTO END
:ONE
ECHO Win 7 Explorer
ping /n 2 localhost >nul 
taskkill /f /im explorer.exe
ping /n 1 localhost >nul 
start c:\explorer7\explorer.exe
GOTO BEGIN
:END
```




Da sich CMD-Datein nicht automatisieren lassen, was den administrativen Aufruf betrifft, das Ganze auch noch mal als EXE-Datei gewandelt.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*DOWNLOAD:

explorer.restart.cmd.zip
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



explorer.restart.exe.zip
**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *​


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TO] [Windows 8] NetFX-Offline-Installation*

UPDATE: *IV.2. .NetFX 3.5 Offline-Installation

*


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TO] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer (Startmenü) und Gadgets integrieren ohne 3rd-Party-Tools + TRICKS + VIDEO*

Habe mal etwas mehr Übersicht durch Navigation eingeflegt. Verbrenne mir sonst noch öfter die Finger am Mausrad (...ist aus Metall)...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UPDATE:*IV.3** CPU-Anzeige im Taskmanager*
*IV.4 Schmale Fenster-Rahmen*
*IV.5 Windows-7/8-Themes-Patch (!dienstbasiert!)*​


----------



## mae1cum77 (18. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: FORTSETZUNG*

*UPDATE: NEUE VERSION  GUI Installer Ex7forW8_1.0 ---- 01.10.2012 21:13*
*UPDATE: SIDEBAR MIT GUI Installer*
*UPDATE: JETZT MIT THEMES*


​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*


*TEIL 2*

*

 IV.6 Win-X Menü bearbeiten
IV.7. Kaskadierendes Desktop Power Kontext Menü
IV.8. Gleichmäßigere Fensterfarben
IV.9. Kaskadierende Kontextmenüs, die 2.*
IV.10. Administrative Eingabeaufforderung
IV.11. Windows Defender im Kontextmenü
IV.12. Löschabfrage des Papierkorbs wiederherstellen
IV.13. Windows-8-System-Shortcuts
IV.14. Startmenü-Ersatz mit und ohne "Metro"
IV.15. 90-Tage-Testversion auf Pro downgraden (!TOOL!) / WMC entfernen*
IV.16. Lockscreen deaktivieren
IV.17. Auto-Log-On mit Bordmitteln
*​ 


​ 
*IV.6 Win-X Menü bearbeiten*

Für alle, die mit TUIFKAM leben können, hier ein interessanter Tip zum *Win+X* Menü, welches sich mithilfe dieses Tools bearbeiten läßt wiedereinmal unter Mitarbeit von Rafael Rivera. 

Hier mal ein Link zum theoretischen Hintergrund:
Windows 8 Secrets: The WinX Menu and its hashing algorithm Within Windows

Hier die Möglichkeit *Herunterfahren* und *Neu Starten* in das Menü zu integrieren:
https://janhannemann.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/add-shutdown-reboot-to-windows-8-winx-menu/



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*DOWNLOAD:*
* Win+X Menu Editor for Windows 8*
​ 

*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*


*IV.7. Kaskadierendes Desktop Power Kontext Menü*

Dieser Ansatz fügt dem Desktop-Kontextmenü ein Untermenü mit Optionen zum Herunterfahren, Neustart, Log Off usw. Es handelt sich hierbei um ein simples REG-Script:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler





```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

;Created by Vishal Gupta for AskVG.com
;Thanks to AskVG reader leomate for sharing Hybrid Shutdown shortcut

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DesktopBackground\Shell\Power Menu]
"MUIVerb"="Power Menu"
"SubCommands"="lock;logoff;switch;sleep;hibernate;restart;shutdown;hybridshutdown"
"Icon"="shell32.dll,215"
"Position"="bottom"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\lock]
@="Lock"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\lock\command]
@="Rundll32 User32.dll,LockWorkStation"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\logoff]
@="Log Off"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\logoff\command]
@="Shutdown -l"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\switch]
@="Switch User"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\switch\command]
@="tsdiscon.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\sleep]
@="Sleep"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\sleep\command]
@="rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,SetSuspendState Sleep"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\hibernate]
@="Hibernate"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\hibernate\command]
@="Shutdown -h"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\restart]
@="Restart"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\restart\command]
@="Shutdown -r -f -t 00"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\shutdown]
@="Shut Down"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\shutdown\command]
@="Shutdown -s -f -t 00"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\hybridshutdown]
@="Shut Down (Hybrid)"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\hybridshutdown\command]
@="Shutdown -s -f -t 00 -hybrid"
```




Mit beiliegend auch das Script zum Löschen der Einträge. Einfach ausführen und in die Registrierung übernehmen.

*DOWNLOAD:*
*Add-Cascading-Power-Menu-in-Desktop-Context-Menu.zip*

​ 
*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.8. Gleichmäßigere Fensterfarben

*Das neue Fensterfarb-Konzept von Windows 8 versucht das aktive Fenster in den Vordergrund zu stellen und stellt dabei die inaktiven Fenster in einer wesentlich helleren Farbe da. Da mich dieses Konzept irritiert und stört habe ich nach einer Abhilfe gesucht und diese gefunden. *
MrGRIM* im MDL-Forum hat ein Theme gebastelt, welches das inaktive Fenster etwas dunkler macht als das aktive und dabei die Schrift der meisten Fenster weiß macht, was bei dunklen Themes wie meinem praktisch ist. Allerdings schafft es der Skin nicht bei allen Fenstern (z.B. Explorer-Fenster).

*Vorher muß das System natürlich gepatched werden*. Dann die Default Style.theme und den Default Style-Ornernach: 
	
	



```
C:\Windows\Resources\Themes\
```
kopieren ; danach über den "Anpassen"-Dialog das Default Theme wählen.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*DOWNLOAD:**** Style auf deviantart[/B][/URL]
​ 

*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.9. Kaskadierende Kontextmenüs, die 2.*

<<< Anklicken um zum Thema zu gelangen>>>

Mußte das Thema etwas verschieben, da vBulletin anscheinend von der Datenmenge nach Update nicht begeistert war und einfach nicht Speichern wollte.


​ 
*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*


*IV.10. Administrative Eingabeaufforderung*

​​Viele Aufgaben lassen sich in Windows am schnellsten (wenn auch nicht am bequemsten) über die administrative Eingabeaufforderung bewältigen. Administrativ auch deshalb, da Tools wie Diskpart, die Systemdateiwiederherstellung (sfc /scannow) u.a. Administratorrechte benötigen für ihre Funktion. 
Gerade, wenn bei einem der oberen Experimente etwas schief geht und der Explorer nicht mehr startet, kann die Eingabeaufforderung die Rettung sein.

*1. *Wenn der Explorer nicht mehr startet, kann eine versteckte Funktion des Taskmanagers weiterhelfen. Dazu diesen über die "Abkürzung" *Strg* + *Shift* + *Esc* aufrufen. Dann "Datei/Neuen Task ausführen" wählen _*und*_ mit gehaltener *Strg*-Taste anklicken. Nun kann über *sfc /scannow* die Systemdateiwiederherstellung gestartet werden.

*2.* Dieser Trick funktioniert ab Windows Vista, da er auf der Suchfunktion des Startmenüs basiert. Hierbei ist auch egal, daß bei Windows 8 das Startmenü jetzt Startscreen heißt . Dazu die *Win*-Taste drücken _*und*_ dann einfach _cmd_ tippen und bei gleichzeitig gedrückt gehaltener *Strg*- und *Shift*-Taste *Enter* drücken. 

*3. *Für den Fall ihr wollt, so wie ich, das Ganze immer administrativ starten, kann dies in den Eigenschaften der Verknüpfung festgelegt werden. Dort im Reiter "verknüpfung" unten unter "Erweitert" das entprechende Häkchen setzen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.11. Windows Defender im Kontextmenü*


Wer unter Windows 8 den Windows Defender benutzt, wird eine Funktion recht schmerzlich vermissen; das Scannen von Dateien per Kontextmenü. Diese praktische Funktion ist leider nicht direkt vorgesehen. Die findigen Tüftler von _The Windows Club_ haben sich etwas dafür einfallen lassen.
Zum einen die Möglichkeit einzelne Ordner durch den Kommandozeilenscanner des Defenders scannen zu lassen. Zwar nicht Dateien direkt aber ein zusätzlicher Kontextmenüeintrag für Ordner ermöglicht dies.
Quelle:

Add Scan With Windows Defender To Context Menu In Windows 8

Desweiteren noch ein kaskadierendes Menü mit Zugriff auf die wichtigsten Funktionen des Windows Defender für das Desktopkontextmenü.
Quelle:

Add Windows Defender Features To Windows 8 Desktop Context Menu

Der Downloadlink für die jeweiligen fertigen REG-Dateien (mit Delete-Skript) befindet sich ganz unten im Artikel und ist mit "HERE" gekennzeichnet.
Das Ganze sieht letztendlich so aus:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.12. Löschabfrage des Papierkorbs wiederherstellen


*In Windows 8 ist dies eine der weniger offensichtlichen Veränderungen; jedoch hat Microsoft die Abfrage vor dem Löschen einer Datei in den Papierkorb standardmäßig deaktiviert. Alle die dies irritiert, können den Dialog über die Eigenschaften des Papierkorbs wiederherstellen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.13. Windows-8-System-Shortcuts


*Für alle, die mit der Windows-8-UI arbeiten, hier der Vollständigkeit die wichtigsten Shortcuts zur Steuerung des Systems. Dies erweist sich auf jeden einfacher als die Mauswege.




Spoiler





*Tastenkombination*
|
*             Auswirkung* 

*Windows-Taste*
|                       Wechselt zwischen Startbildschirm und der letzten App 

*Windows-Taste + C *
|Öffnet  die Charm-Leiste, diese wird an der rechten Seite des Desktopseingeblendet. Gleichzeitig wird Uhrzeit und Datum angezeitgt 

*Windows-Taste + D *
|           Wechselt zum Desktop 

*Windows-Taste + E *
|              Startet den Windows-Explorer

*Windows-Taste + F *
|              Öffnet das Suchfenster für Dateien

*Windows-Taste + H *
|              Öffnet das Teilen-Menü in der Charm-Leiste 

*Windows-Taste + I *
|              Öffnet das Einstellungsmenü in der Charm-Leiste, inklusive Systemsteuerung 

*Windows-Taste + K *
|              Öffnet das Geräte-Menü in der Charm-Leiste 

*Windows-Taste + L*
 |              Sperrt das System

*Windows-Taste + Q *
|             Öffnet das Suchmenü für Apps 

*Windows-Taste + P *
|             Öffnet die Optionen für einen zweiten Bildschirm 

*Windows-Taste + R *
|             Öffnet den Ausführen-Dialog. 

*Windows-Taste + U *
|             Öffnet das Center für die erleichterte Bedienung (Bildschirmlupe, Bildschirmtastatur, hoher Kontrast etc.) 

*Windows-Taste + X *
|             Öffnet eine Art kleines Startmenü, aus dem man unter anderem zum Geräte-Manager oder zur Datenträgerverwaltung gelangt. 

*Windows-Taste + Enter*
 |      Startet die Sprachausgabe 

*Bild ab *
|                                 Verschiebt die Kacheln des Startbildschirms nach links 

*Bild auf *
|                               Verschiebt die Kacheln des Startbildschirms nach rechts



​*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*


*IV.14. Startmenü-Ersatz mit und ohne "Metro"*​

Für alle, die "Metro" (TUIFKAM) nutzen wollen, und dazu nicht auf dem Komfort eines Startmenüs verzichten wollen, empfiehlt sich ein Startmenü-Ersatz. Bei meinem Kampf mit der neuen Oberfläche sind mir 4 entsprechende Kandidaten aufgefallen.
Während *Start8* von Stardock und *Classic Shell* von Ivo Beltchev zusätzlich eine Möglichkeit anbieten die Hotcorners und die Charms-Bar zu deaktivieren; beschränken sich *ViStart *von LeeSoft und *Startmenu 7/X* von Denis Nazarenko darauf, das Startmenü zu ersetzen.

*Start8:*  Das am umfangreichsten Konfigurierbare der 4 Vertreter. Hierbei ist zu beachten, daß dieses Tool nach der Betaphase 5$ kosten wird. 



Spoiler



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SD5mW-X4vI



*DOWNLOAD:**
Start8 for Windows® 8 - Bringing back the Windows Start menu*​ 
*Classic Shell*:  Das Projekt von Ivo Beltchev bietet folgende Features:


Spoiler




Drag and drop to let you organize your applications
Options to show Favorites, expand Control Panel, etc
Shows recently used documents. The number of documents to display is customizable
Translated in 35 languages, including Right-to-left support for Arabic and Hebrew
Does not disable the original start menu in Windows. You can access it by Shift+Click on the start button
Right-click on an item in the menu to delete, rename, sort, or perform other tasks
The search box helps you find your programs without getting in the way of your keyboard shortcuts
Available for 32 and 64-bit operating systems
Has support for skins, including additional 3rd party skins
Fully customizable in both looks and functionality
Support for Microsoft’s Active Accessibility
Converts the “All Programs” button in the Windows menu into a cascading menu (Vista and Windows 7)
Implements a customizable Start button (Windows 7 and 8)
And last but not least – it's FREE!




*DOWNLOAD:*
*Classic Shell: Features*​ *
ViStart:*  Orientiert sich am klassischen Startmenü von Windows 7 und bietet haupsächlich unterschiedliche Skins zum Anpassen an.

*DOWNLOAD:*
* Windows 8 Start Menu, Windows 7 Start Menu*​ ​*Startmenu 7 / X:*  Der letzte Vertreter ist als freie und als kostenpflichtige Proversion (19,99€) erhältlich. Gerade die Anpassungsoptionen der letzteren Version sind mehr als üppig, die der freien müssen sich ebenfalls nicht verstecken.


Spoiler



Willkommen bei Start Menu 7 - dem bis dato besten  Ersatz für das herkömmliche Windows-Startmenü. Vor der Entwicklung des  Programms Start Menu 7 habe ich sehr viel Zeit damit verbracht, das  Erfassen von visuellen Informationen durch das menschliche Gehirn zu  studieren. Aus diesem Grund ist die Arbeit mit Start Menu 7 unschlagbar  einfach und intuitiv. 

∙ Die Menüelemente sind alphabetisch sortiert, damit Sie jedes Programm und jeden Befehl rasch finden.

∙ Sie können auf jeden Speicherort auf Ihrem PC mit nur einem Klick zugreifen. 
In  Start Menu 7 können Sie neue Elemente erstellen, bearbeiten und neu  ordnen. Es ist also sehr einfach, eine Liste mit häufig verwendeten  Speicherorten, wichtigen Verzeichnissen und virtuellen Ordnern zu  erstellen, auf die Sie mit nur einem Mausklick zugreifen können.   

 ∙ Auf selten verwendete Speicherorte, die dem Menü nicht hinzugefügt  werden sollen, können Sie mit der Schaltfläche "Ausführen" zugreifen.   

∙ Start Menu 7 verfügt über eine benutzerdefinierte Powermanagement-Leiste. 

∙ Mit dem Power Timer können Sie alle Powermanagement-Funktionen zeitverzögert ausführen.       


   Für wenig Geld winken weitere Vorteile
      ∙ Starten Sie Programme mit nur einem Mausklick. Jawohl, es ist wahr! Jedes Programm ist nur einen Klick entfernt. 

∙  Dank der Registerkartenanordnung können platzsparend viele Inhalte  untergebracht werden. Sie können jeden Ordner und jedes Laufwerk als  eigene Registerkarte verwalten.



*DOWNLOAD:*
* Start Menu 7*
​ 

*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.15. 90-Tage-Testversion auf Pro downgraden **(!TOOL!) / WMC entfernen*
​
Für alle, die die 90-Tage-Testversion von Windows 8 Enterprise benutzen, und später Windows 8 Pro erwerben wollen, kann dieser Tipp von *moinmoin* von deskmodder.com ganz interessant sein. Gerade wenn man sich das System eingerichtet hat, ist es nervig, das Ganze innerhalb relativ kurzer Zeit erneut tun zu müssen. Hier kann der Tipp Abhilfe schaffen, da so eine Downgradeinstallation von Enterprise auf Professional möglich wird. dabei bleiben Einstellungen und installierte Programme erhalten(bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen, z.B: Virtual Clone Drive), Spiele natürlich ebenfalls().

*Von Windows 8 Enterprise zur Windows 8 Pro wechseln ohne Neuinstallation – Deskmodder.de*

*HINWEIS:* Mit dieser Methode ist es benfalls möglich, das Windows Media Center vollständig aus einer Windowsinstallation zu entfernen.


*UPDATE:* Mittlerweile hat *Tito* aus dem MDL-Forum ein Tool programmiert, mit dem dieser Downgrade automatisiert wird. Einfach die Zielversion auswählen, Installationsmedium einlegen und abwarten. 
Das funktioniert auch für Vista/Se7en.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Falls der Virenscanner Alarm schlägt, sind es False-Positives auf Grund des Laufzeitpackers.
*
DOWNLOAD:
UpDown8.by.Tito*
 


*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*​ *>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*




*IV.16. Lockscreen deaktivieren*
​
Um den Lockscreen der Windows-Anmeldung zu deaktivieren, *Win+R* drücken und *gpedit.msc* eingeben. Dann nach "Computerkonfiguration/Administrative Vorlagen/Anpassung" navigieren und den Eintrag "Sperrbildschirn nicht anzeigen" doppeklicken und auf "Aktiviert" setzen. Danach erscheint unverzüglich der Anmeldebildschirm beim Systemstart.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*




*IV.17. Auto-Log-On mit Boardmitteln*​ 

Um diese Bequemlichkkeit, die gerade bei Single-User-Systemen sinnvoll sein kann, zu aktivieren, wieder mit Win+R den Ausführen-Dialog aufrufen und *netplwiz* eingeben. Im darauffolgenden Fenster den Haken bei "Benutzer müssen Benutznamen und Kennwort eingeben" entfernen und nach dem Übernehmen das Passswort des Kontos eingeben.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Wenn der Rechner Teil einer Domänme ist hilft dieser *Fix*:

*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*​ 





​ *Ich übernehme selbstverständlich keinerlei Haftung für Schäden! Dieser Thread dient allein dem Zweck der Bildung.*

Themenbezogene Anregungen, Kritiken und Feedback sind erwünsch. Verbreitet das Wort!​
​


----------



## mae1cum77 (25. September 2012)

*IV.9. Kaskadierende Kontextmenüs, die 2.*

*UPDATE: NEUE VERSION  GUI Installer Ex7forW8_1.0 ---- 01.10.2012 21:13
UPDATE: SIDEBAR MIT GUI Installer
UPDATE: JETZT MIT THEMES 



*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*



>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<
*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<** 

IV.9. Kaskadierende Kontextmenüs, die 2.*​ 
Dieser Trick erweist sich als sehr praktisch, vor allem, wenn kein  Startmenüersatz verwendet wird. Das Win-X Menü läßt sich auch nur  bedingt in die Länge ziehen.... Deshalb habe ich ein wenig herumgespielt und 2 kleine Skripte auf Basis des Power Menüs erstellt. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Eines für den Aufruf häufig genutzter Systemsteuerungsapplets und das  andere zu Starten von Programmen. Ich habe sie oben angeordnet,  allerdings lassen sich die Menüs auch unten an das Kontextmenü anheften,  dazu einfach die Zeile

```
"Position"="top"
```
editieren.

+++*ACHTUNG: Neue Skripte mit administrativem Aufruf*+++

Damit Programme mit administrativen Berechtigungen und Systemsteuerungs-Applets mit  der Endung .msc aus jedem Zusammenhang heraus gestartet werden können,  müssen die *elevate.cmd* und die *elevate.vbs* (sind im Download-Paket enthalten) nach *C:\Windows\System32\* kopiert werden.



 Das erste Skript (MAINTENANCE.reg) dient zum Starten der  Sytemsteuerungsapplets, die Kommandos zum Aufruf lassen sich hier  finden:
Canonical Names of Control Panel Items
Hier mal der Quelltext:



Spoiler





```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

;Edited by mae1cum77 (R) :) 03.10.2012

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DesktopBackground\Shell\MAINTENANCE]
"MUIVerb"="MAINTENANCE"
"SubCommands"="mouse;keyboard;taskmanager;systempanel;admintools;Gerätemanager;defaultprograms;programsandfeatures;network;windowsupdate;userpasswords2;msconfig;compmgmt;services;diskmgmt;gpedit"
"Icon"="shell32.dll,272"
"Position"="top"

;Mouse
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\mouse]
@="Mouse"
"Icon"="setupapi.dll,1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\mouse\command]
@="control /name Microsoft.Mouse"

;Keyboard
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\keyboard]
@="Keyboard"
"Icon"="setupapi.dll,2"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\keyboard\command]
@="control /name Microsoft.Keyboard"

;Taskmanager
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\taskmanager]
@="Taskmanager"
"Icon"="mstsc.exe,9"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\taskmanager\command]
@="Taskmgr.exe"

;Systempanel
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\systempanel]
@="Systempanel"
"Icon"="shell32.dll,272"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\systempanel\command]
@="control /name Microsoft.System"

;Admin Tools
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\admintools]
@="Admin Tools"
"Icon"="imageres.dll,109"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\admintools\command]
@="control /name Microsoft.AdministrativeTools"

;Gerätemanager
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\Gerätemanager]
@="Gerätemanager"
"Icon"="dmdskres.dll,0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\Gerätemanager\command]
@="control /name Microsoft.DeviceManager"

;Standardprogramme
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\defaultprograms]
@="Standardprogramme"
"Icon"="shell32.dll,261"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\defaultprograms\command]
@="control /name Microsoft.DefaultPrograms"

;Proramme und Funktionen
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\programsandfeatures]
@="Programme und Funktionen"
"Icon"="shell32.dll,162"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\programsandfeatures\command]
@="control /name Microsoft.ProgramsAndFeatures"

;Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\network]
@="Netzwerk- und Freigabecenter"
"Icon"="shell32.dll,276"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\network\command]
@="control /name Microsoft.NetworkAndSharingCenter"

;Windows Update
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\windowsupdate]
@="Windows Update"
"Icon"="shell32.dll,238"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\windowsupdate\command]
@="control /name Microsoft.WindowsUpdate"

;Benutzerkonten
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\userpasswords2]
@="Benutzerkonten"
"icon"="imageres.dll,74"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\userpasswords2\command]
@="control userpasswords2"

;Systemkonfiguration
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\msconfig]
@="Systemkonfiguration"
"icon"="msconfig.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\msconfig\command]
@="msconfig.exe"

;Verwaltung
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\compmgmt]
@="Verwaltung"
"Icon"="imageres.dll,104"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\compmgmt\command]
@="elevate compmgmt.msc"

;Dienste
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\services]
@="Dienste"
"Icon"="dsuiext.dll,35"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\services\command]
@="elevate services.msc"

;Datenträgererwaltung
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\diskmgmt]
@="Datenträgererwaltung"
"Icon"="dmdskres.dll,0"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\diskmgmt\command]
@="elevate diskmgmt.msc"

;Gruppenrichtlinie
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\gpedit]
@="Gruppenrichtlinie"
"Icon"="shell32.dll,158"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\gpedit\command]
@="elevate gpedit.msc"
```





Das zweite Skript (TOOLS.reg) startet Programme aus dem Systemordner.
Quelltext:



Spoiler





```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

;Edited by mae1cum77 (R) :) 20.09.2012

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\DesktopBackground\Shell\TOOLS]
"MUIVerb"="TOOLS"
"SubCommands"="cmd;Explorer;magnify;calc;Zeichentabelle;Paint;SnippingTool;Regedit;"
"Icon"="imageres.dll,216"
"Position"="top"

;CMD
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\cmd]
@="CMD (Admin)"
"icon"="cmd.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\cmd\command]
@="elevate cmd.exe"

;Explorer
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\Explorer]
@="Explorer"
"icon"="Explorer.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\Explorer\command]
@="%windir%\explorer.exe"

;Magnify
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\magnify]
@="Lupe"
"icon"="magnify.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\magnify\command]
@="magnify.exe"

;Rechner
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\calc]
@="Rechner"
"icon"="calc.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\calc\command]
@="calc.exe"

;Zeichentabelle
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\Zeichentabelle]
@="Zeichentabelle"
"icon"="charmap.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\Zeichentabelle\command]
@="charmap.exe"

;Paint
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\Paint]
@="Paint"
"icon"="mspaint.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\Paint\Command]
@="mspaint.exe"

;Regedit
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\Regedit]
@="Regedit"
"icon"="Regedit.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\Regedit\command]
@="Regedit.exe"

;Snipping Tool
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\SnippingTool]
@="SnippingTool"
"icon"="SnippingTool.exe"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\CommandStore\shell\SnippingTool\command]
@="SnippingTool.exe"
```




Das Selbe kann auch für das Kontextmenü von Dateien und Ordnern im  Explorer eingerichtet werden. Dazu muß lediglich der oberste Schlüssel  des Scripts in

```
[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\AllFileSystemObjects\shell\<NAME>]
```
geändert werden. Der Rest bleibt gleich. 


Auf die Weise lassen sich Systemateuerungs-Applets (Link zu den  kanonischen Namen s.O.) und Programme aus dem systemordner gestartet  werden. Eine Liste der wichtigsten Systemprogramme:



Spoiler



certmgr.msc              Zertifikat - Manager 
ciadv.msc                Indexdienst
cleanmgr.exe             Datenträgerbereinigung
clipbrd                  Zwischenablage
cmd.exe                  Eingabeaufforderung 
comexp.msc               Komponentendienste
compmgmt.msc             Computerverwaltung
conf.exe                 NetMeeting
control userpasswords2   Benutzerkonten  
devmgmt.msc              Geräte-Manager   
dfrg.msc                 Defragmentierung 
diskmgmt.msc             Datenträgerverwaltung
driverquery              Lister aller aktiven Treiber
drwtsn32.exe             Dr. Watson
dxdiag.exe               Direct X - Diagnoseprogramm
edit                     DOS Editor
eudcedit.exe             Editor für benutzerdefinierte Zeichen  
eventvwr.msc             Ereignisanzeige   
faxserv.msc              Übersicht über freigegebene Ordner 
fsmgmt.msc               Freigegebene Ordner
gpedit.msc               Gruppenrichtlinien - Editor
ias.msc                  Internetauthentifizierungsdienst
ipconfig                 IPConfig
joy                      Gamecontroller
label                    Laufwerk umbenennen
lusrmgr.msc              Benutzer und Gruppen
magnify                  Bildschirmlupe
mem                      Speicher Belegung
msconfig.exe             Systemkonfigurationsprogramm
mstsc.exe                Remotedesktopverbindung
narrator.exe             Sprachausgabe
ntbackup.exe             Sicherungs - Wiederherstellungs - Assistent  
ntmsmgr.msc              Wechselmedienverwaltung
ntmsoprq.msc             Übersicht über Wechselmedien
odbcad32.exe             ODBC-Datenquellen-Administrator
osk                      Bildschirmtastatur
packager.exe             Objekt Manager   
perfmon.msc              Systemmonitor
progman.exe              Programm Manager  
regedit.exe              Registrierungs - Editor   
regedt32.exe             Registrierungs - Editor
rtcshare.exe             Gemeinsame Sitzungen



Rundll32 diskcopy.dll,DiskCopyRunDll                Disk Kopieren
Rundll32 shell32.dll,ShellAboutA                    WindowsXP Info
rundll32 shell32.dll,SHHelpShortcuts_RunDLL Connect Netzlaufwerk verbinden



secpol.msc               Sicherheitseinstellungen
services.msc             Diensteverwaltung
gpedit.msc               Gruppenrichtlinien (Pro-Version)
shrpubw.exe              Freigabe erstellen
sigverif.exe             Dateisignaturverifizierung
sysedit                  Systemkonfigurationseditor
syskey.exe               Sichern der XP Kontodatenbank
taskmgr.exe              Task - Manager
telnet.exe               Telenet
tourstart.exe            XP Tour
utilman.exe              Bildschirm Lupe + Tastatur
winchat.exe              Windows Chat
Windbver.exe             SQL-Server
wmimgmt.msc              WMI-Steuerung



Mithilfe des *|*-Zeichens (*AltGr+<*) lassen sich Trennlinien realisieren. Das Ganze muß in die Zeile:

```
"SubCommands"="cmd;Explorer;|;magnify;calc;Zeichentabelle;Paint;SnippingTool;|;Regedit;"
```
oben im Skript eingefügt werden, und sieht wie folgt aus:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das editieren ist recht simpel, so lassen sich mit wenig Aufwand eigene Menüpunkte einfügen. *Wer Probleme hat, ruhig mal fragen, dafür ist der Thread ja da .* Anbei im Paket auch die Skripte zum Rückgängigmachen.

*DOWNLOAD:*
*Cascading.Context.Menus.zip*




*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<
>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<
>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<


**Ich übernehme selbstverständlich keinerlei Haftung für Schäden! Dieser Thread dient allein dem Zweck der Bildung.*

Themenbezogene Anregungen, Kritiken und Feedback sind erwünsch. Verbreitet das Wort!​ ​


----------



## mae1cum77 (30. September 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8] FORTSETZUNG 2*

*UPDATE: SIDEBAR MIT GUI Installer*
*UPDATE: JETZT MIT THEMES*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<

 **TEIL 3**


 IV.18. Erweiterte Bootoptionen direkt aufrufen
IV.19. Direkt zum Desktop booten mit Bordmitteln
IV.20. "Metro"-Apps vom Desktop aufrufen
IV.21. Laufende "Metro"-Apps verwalten
IV.22. Abgesicherten Modus im Bootmenü verankern
IV.23. EasyBCD 2.2 mit Win 8 Unterstüzung
IV.24. Blackscreen-Bug und der Hotfix
IV.25. Neue Screenshot-Funktion und Counterreset
IV.26. "Metro"-Startscreen anpassen
IV.27. Mediaplayer-Kontext-Menü entfernen
IV.28. Hybrid-Boot und die Tücken im Dual-Boot
IV.29. Hybrid-Boot deaktivieren
IV.30. Server 2012 - Der Test*
IV.31. Nützliche Tools zum Manipulieren von "Metro"/TUIFKAM*
 
*






*IV.18. Erweiterte Bootoptionen direkt aufrufen*


​Der beschleunigte Bootvorgang von Windows 8 kann bei Systemen ohne Mehrfach-Boot-Umgebung dazu führen, das es problematisch wird, den Punkt zu erwischen, an dem es möglich ist, die erweiterten Bootoptionen aufzurufen. Diese sind um 2 interessante Optionen erweitert worden. Zum Einen die Option das System zu "Erfrischen" unter Beibehaltung aller Einstellungen und Programme, und zum Anderen die Möglichkeit eines Resets aller Einstellungen auf "Werkszustand". 

Der Befehl:

```
reagentc.exe /boottore
```
in einer administrativen Eingabeaufforderung(siehe *IV.10.*), sorgt dafür, daß beim nächsten Neustart direkt die erweiterten Bootoptionen geöffnet werden.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






​*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.19. Direkt zum Desktop booten mit Bordmitteln*


Dieses Startverhalten läßt sich mittels eines VBS-Skriptes und der Aufgabenplanung einrichten. Dazu einfach über "Neu/Textdokument" eine Datei mit der Endung *.vbs* erstellen, z.B.: *desktop.start.vbs* (nicht wundern, ich habe mir angewöhnt, keine Leerzeichen in Dateinamen zu erzeugen). Dieses Skript muß in einem der Benutzerordner des sich anmeldenden Benutzers liegen. In meinem Fall unter: "C:\Users\mae1cum77\Documents\desktop.start.vbs". Sie kann auch auf dem Desktop verbleiben, wen das nicht stört.
Das Skript

```
Set NiFuShell = WScript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
NiFuShell.sendkeys "Desktop~"
```
macht nichts anderes, als im Startscreen *Desktop* einzugeben und *Enter* zu Drücken (die *Tilde*-Taste). Das dauert je nach Rechner einen kurzen Moment, bei schnellen Rechnern sollte es weniger als eine Sekunde dauern.
Nun die Aufgabenplanung öffnen, die geht schnell über den Startscreen und ie Eingabe von *aufg*, dann erscheint das Gesuchte. Dort in der Bibliothek eine neue Aufgabe erstellen und einen Namen vergeben. Im Reiter "Trigger" einen neuen Trigger erstellen und aus dem Dropdown-Menü "Bei Anmeldung" auswählen. Im Reiter "Aktionen" eine neue Aktion erstellen und den Pfad zu Skript angeben (in diesem Fall: "C:\Users\mae1cum77\Documents\desktop.start.vbs").
Der Pfad zu einer Datei läßt sich übrigens einfach bei gedrückter *Shift*-Taste, einem Rechtsklick auf die Datei und dann "Pfad kopieren" in die Zwischenablage übernehmen.
Damit ist es schon geschafft. Aussehen sollte das Ganze in der genannten Reihenfolge dermaßen:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.20. "Metro"-Apps vom Desktop aufrufen*​ 

Hierfür muß lediglich eine Verknüpfung auf dem desktop erstellt werden, und als Speicherort

```
%windir%\explorer.exe shell:::{4234d49b-0245-4df3-b780-3893943456e1}
```
angegeben werden. Beim Starten öffnet sich der Ordner "Applications" über den sich die TUIFKAM-Apps starten lassen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.21. Laufende "Metro"-Apps verwalten*


Sobald mehrere TUIFKAM-Apps laufen wird es schnell unübersichtlich und aufwändig mit der Maus über die linke obere Hotcorner durch die einzelnen Apps zu wechseln. Hier hilft die Tastenkombination *Win+Tab*, welche unter Windows 7 noch für den Desktopflip zuständig war. Dabei taucht am linken Rand ein Menü mit Thumbnails der geöffneten Apps auf, über welches einzelne Apps per Rechtsklick und "Schließen" beendet werden können.
Alternativ hat Windows einen "Anfasser" mittig am oberen Bildschirmrand plaziert, der es ermöglicht, die App zu "packen" und durch ziehen zum unteren Rand zu schließen.
Aktive Apps lassen sich natürlich wie in Windows üblich über *Alt+F4* schließen.​ 

Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 



*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.22. Abgesicherten Modus im Bootmenü verankern*


Um diesen Eintrag im Bootmenü zu verankern muß zunächst die "Bezeichner"-ID ermittelt werden. Dies geht über eine administrative Eingabeaufforderung und die Eingabe von:

```
bcdedit /enum /v
```
Dies listet alle vorhandenen Bootmenüeinträge auf. Der erste ist das Bootmenü selbst, wir benötigen die ID des mit Windows 8 gekennzeichneten Eintrags. Diese muß mit geschweiften Klammern kopiert werden. Hierfür einfach einen Rechtsklick auf das Eingabeaufforderungsfenster und "Markieren" wählen, den Text markieren und mit *Enter* in die Zwischenablage übernehmen.
Mit dem nächsten Kommando wird ein zweiter Windows-8-Bootmenüeintrag erstellt:

```
bcdedit /copy {"Bezeichner"-ID} /d “Windows 8 (Safe Mode)”
```
Als letztes noch über den Befehl *msconfig* zur Systemkonfiguration wechseln und im Reiter "Start" den neuen Eintrag wählen und die Häkchen bei "Abgesicherter Modus/Minimal" und "Starteinstellungen sollen immer gelten" setzen, um den Abgesicherten Modus für diesen Eintrag permanent zu aktivieren. 
Wenn der Eintrag für den normalen Start gewählt ist, kann noch das Timing des Bootmenüs angepasst werden, einige wenige Sekunden reichen, statt der voreingestellten 30 Sekunden.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.23. EasyBCD 2.2 mit Win 8 Unterstüzung*

Das Tool zum Bearbeiten des Bootloaders ist in der neuen Version 2.2 voll Windows 8 kompatibel und unterstützt nun auch das Booten von VHDs.
*
QUELLE & DOWNLOAD:
EasyBCD 2.2*



*IV.24. Blackscreen-Bug und der Hotfix*

Vermehrt berichten User von einem Phänomen unter Windows 8, bei dem man mit einem schwarzen Bildschirm mit blinkendem Cursor konfrontiert wird. Vermtutungen zum Trotz, es handele sich um ein Treiberproblem, liegt die Ursache wohl in Win 8 selbst. Ein Hotfix soll helfen. Dieser kann bei MS gegen Angabe einer Mailadresse angefordert werden. Kann das Problem selbst nicht bestätigen, mal sehen, was noch passiert...

*DOWNLOADANFORDERUNG:
Fix413812



**>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.25. Neue Screenshot-Funktion und Counterreset*​
Die Screenshot_funktion hat ebenfalls ein neues Feature spendiert bekommen. In windows 8 sorgt der Shortcut Win+Druck dafür, daß ein Screenshot erstellt wird, welcher sowohl in die Zwischenablage wandert, als auch unter *C:\Benutzer\<Name>\Eigene Bilder\Screenshots* gespeichert wird.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dabei ist jedoch zu beachten, daß, auch wenn Screenshots gelöscht werden, der Counter unabhängig davon weiterzählt. Um den Counter zurückzusetzen, muß in der Registrierung im Schlüssel

```
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer
```
der dword-Wert

```
ScreenshotIndex
```
auf "1" gesetzt werden.

Dies kann wie üblich durch ein REG-Script realisiert werden:

```
[CENTER][LEFT][CENTER][LEFT]Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer]
"ScreenshotIndex"=dword:00000001
[/LEFT]
[/CENTER]
[/LEFT]
[/CENTER]
```
*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.26. "Metro"-Startscreen anpassen*

Viele User, die den neuen Startscreen praktisch finden, bemängeln dessen mangelnde Konfigurierbarkeit. Nicht zu Unrecht, da die Auswahl der Designs leider sehr restrictivg geraten ist, so lassen sich weder eigene Bilder als Hintergrund festlegen, noch der Screen in Größe und Position ändern. 
Letzteres ermöglicht ein kleines Tool von svnO.o aus dem neowin-Forum. Das Tool muß dann selbstverständlich im Hintergrund laufen. Das läßt sich per Häkchen initialisieren.

*QUELLE & DOWNLOAD:
Windows 8 Start Menu Modifier - Neowin Forums*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ein weiteres kleines Tool erlaubt es desweiteren, alles mögliche an des Startscreen anzupinnen. Der *Start Screen Pinner* von *hb860* erledigt das mit wenigen Klicks.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*
QUELLE & DOWNLOAD:
Start Screen Pinner: Freeware to Pin Files, Folders and Program Shortcuts to Windows 8 Start Screen - Tweaking with Vishal*


Gerade bei Browsern kann folgendes Verhalten des Startmenüs festgestellt werden: existiert ein TUIFKAM-Pendant, wie beim IE 10 und Chrome bisher, und ist er als Standardbrowser festgelegt, läßt sich aus dem Startscreen heraus nur die TUIFKAM-App starten.
Abhilfe schaffen beim IE 10 hier die Internet-Optionen.


Desktop IE -> Internetoptionen -> Programme:
Internet Explorer wird geöffnet:
Wählen Sie aus, wie Links geöffnet werden sollen:
 (1) Internet Explorer entscheiden lassen (default).
 (2) Immer im Internet Explorer
 (3) Immer mit Internet Explorer auf dem Desktop
(x) Internet Explorer-Kacheln auf dem Desktop öffnen

(3) und (x) sorgen dafür, daß immer die Desktopvariante gestartet wird.

Für Chrome kann eine Verknüpfung mit dem Ziel:

```
http://google.com
```
unter:

```
C:\Users\<Benutzername>\AppData\Roaming\Microsoft\Windows\Start Menu\Programs\
```
erstellt werden. Diese taucht dann unter "Alle-Apps" auf und kann an den Startscreen angepinnt werden. Die Verknüfung öffnet die Desktopversion.



*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.27. Mediaplayer-Kontext-Menü entfernen*​
Wer den Windows Media Player nicht nutzt , sondern so wie ich eher VLC und Foobar o.a., und von den Kontextmenüeinträgen von Mediendateien ebenso genervt ist , kann diese deaktivieren. Das erfolgt einfach durch das Löschen der entsprechenden Eionträge in der Registrierung.
Für Audiodateien sind folgende Einträge zuständig:


```
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\audio\shell
Hier müssen die Einträge "Enqueue" un ""Play" gelöscht werden.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\audio\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers
Schlüssel löschen.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\Directory.Audio\shell\Enqueue
Hier müssen die Einträge "Enqueue" un ""Play" gelöscht werden.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\Directory.Audio\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers
Schlüssel löschen.
```
Für Videodateien sind es:


```
[CENTER][LEFT][CENTER][LEFT][CENTER][LEFT]HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\video\shell
Hier müssen die Einträge "Enqueue" un ""Play" gelöscht werden.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\video\shell\ContextMenuHandlers
Schlüssel löschen.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\Directory.Video\shell
Hier müssen die Einträge "Enqueue" un ""Play" gelöscht werden.
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\Directory.Video\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers
Schlüssel löschen.
[/LEFT]
[/CENTER]
[/LEFT]
[/CENTER]
[/LEFT]
[/CENTER]
```
Das kann natürlich wieder komfortabler über ein REG-Skript gelöst werden:


```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00


[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\audio\shell\Enqueue]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\audio\shell\Play]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\audio\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\Directory.Audio\shell\Enqueue]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\Directory.Audio\shell\Play]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\Directory.Audio\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]


[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\video\shell\Enqueue]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\video\shell\Play]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\video\shell\ContextMenuHandlers]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\Directory.Video\shell\Enqueue]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\Directory.Video\shell\Play]
[-HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\SystemFileAssociations\Directory.Video\shellex\ContextMenuHandlers]
```
Aussehen tut das Ganze dann so:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.28. Hybrid-Boot und die Tücken im Dual-Boot*

In Dual-Boot-Umgebungen mit älteren Windows-Versionen kommt es zu dem Verhalten, daß beim Start der älteren Version jedesmal Checkdisk starten will. Das Abbrechen kann dann bei mehreren Platten schnell zur Qual werden (ich kann ein Lied davon singen). 
Dieses Verhalten ist dem neuen Hybrid-Boot-Modus von Windows 8 geschuldet, mit dem die älteren Systeme nicht umgehen können und deshalb das beschriebene Verhalten an den Tag legen.
Dieses Verhalten kann nur abgestellt werden, wenn der Modus deaktiviert wird. Das Vorgehen wird im nächsten Punkt beschrieben, unter Beibehaltung des Ruhemodus.



*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*
​ 

*IV.29. Hybrid-Boot deaktivieren*
​ *HINWEIS:* Dieses Vorgehen empfielt sich vorallem im Zusammenhang mit Dual-Boot-Umgebungen mit älteren Windows-Versionen. Ansonsten wird bei jedem Start Checkdisk ausgeführt. Dies kann wirklich nervig sein.

Dieser Tipp deaktiviert nur den neuen Hybrid-Boot-Modus ("Schnelles Herunterfahren"), solange die *hyberfile.sys* nicht deaktiviert wird bleibt der Ruhemodus erhalten. 
In der Systemsteuerung die Energieoptionen aufrufen und dort auf der linken Seite zu "Auswählen, was beim Drücken des Netzschalters passieren soll" gehen und den oberen blauen Hyperlink (mit Admin-Sysmbol gekennzeichnet) anklicken, um die Optionen zum Bearbeiten freizugeben, dann den Haken bei "Schnellstart aktivieren" entfernen. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Als letztes muß nun noch in der Registrierung im Schlüssel:

```
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System
```
der dword-Wert 

```
HiberbootEnabled
```
erstellt werden, dem dann der Wert "0" zugewiesen wird. Als Skript sie das Ganze wie folgt aus:

```
Windows Registry Editor Version 5.00

;Edited by mae1cum77 (R) :) 03.10.2012

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Policies\Microsoft\Windows\System]
"HiberbootEnabled"=dword:000000
```
*HINWEIS:* Um die *hyberfile.sys* zu löschen muß in einer administrativen Eingabeaufforderung folgender Befehl eingegeben werden:

```
powercfg /hibernate off
```
*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*



*IV.30. Server 2012 - Der Test*

Was unter Server 2008/R2 schon funktionierte klappt auch bei Server 2012. Nachdem im Rollenmanager die Dektop Experience installiert wurde

```
Import-Module ServerManager
Install-WindowsFeature Desktop-Experience
```
(in einer administrativen Eingabeaufforderung)
und ein Themepatch durchgeführt wurde lassen sich auch 3rd-Party-Themes installieren. Der Rest funktioniert ebenfalls.

Nützliche Tipps (englisch): *Convert your Windows Server 2012 to a Workstation!*

Natürlich gibt es auch ein GUI-Tool dafür: *[TOSB Tools] Microsoft Server Converter 2012 - v.1*



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*​ 

*IV.31. Nützliche Tools zum Manipulieren von "Metro"/TUIFKAM*
​ Für alle die mit der neuen Oberfläche arbeiten, aber ein paar Einstellungen vermissen, sei diese Seite sehr ans Herz gelegt. Viele nützliche kleine Helfer zum Tweaken von TUIFKAM aka "Metro"/Modern-UI.
*
WinAero: Winaero - Free small and useful software for Windows*



​ *Ich übernehme selbstverständlich keinerlei Haftung für Schäden! Dieser Thread dient allein dem Zweck der Bildung.*


Themenbezogene Anregungen, Kritiken und Feedback sind erwünsch. Verbreitet das Wort!​


----------



## mae1cum77 (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: WINDOWS 8 THEMES*

*UPDATE: JETZT MIT THEMES


*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<**

V.  THEMES*


HINWEIS: Bevor in Windows 3rd-Party-Themes verwendet werden können, muß das System "gepatched" werden. Hierzu kann ich den, in den Tipps unter IV.5. erwähnten, dienstbasierten Ansatz empfehlen. Da dieser keine Systemdateien manipuliert, bereitet er keine Probleme, einfach installieren und Fertig. Leider gibt es davon noch keine x32-Variante für Windows 8, hier muß auf einen der Standard-UXThemepatches ausgewichen werden.

*DOWNLOAD:*
*UxStyle_Core_jul13_bits (Win 7/8)*

Danach einfach die Themes (eine <name>.themes-Datei und ein <name>- Ordner) nach:

```
C:\Windows\Resources\Themes\
```
kopieren und dann über die "Anpassen"-Option das Theme auswählen.

*THEMES:*

*Eine umfangreiche Sammlung erschienener Custom Themes gibt es hier: *
*http://windows8themes.ms/*


**RazerRed8****

Hier mal ein Vertreter der invertierten Themes:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*DOWNLOAD:*
**** 8 theme RazerRed8 Gold by *TheBull1 on deviantART[/URL]*

**Famine***

*Und noch ein invertiertes:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*DOWNLOAD:*** vs port (free) for Windows8 by ~RaymonVisual on deviantART[/URL]*

**Gray8**** 

Weils so schön ist, noch ein drittes invertiertes Theme:



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





DOWNLOAD:
**** Skins & Themes on deviantART[/URL]*



**Alduin.W8****

Auch hier wieder gleichmäßige Fensterfarben.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*DOWNLOAD:*** W8 Port. by ~charleston2378 on deviantART[/URL]*




**AeroByDesign****

Das Theme enthält 4 Varianten, 2 mit weißer Fensterbeschriftung und grünem oder blauem Fortschrittsbalken, und 2 mit dunkelgrauer Fenterbeschriftung mit hellem Schein nach außen und ebenfalls wahlweise grünem oder blauem Fortschrittsbalken. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*DOWNLOAD:*** For Windows 8 by ~LiveOrDieTM on deviantART[/URL]
*

*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<
>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
 *>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<* 


**Colored Unsigned****

Ein Theme mit gleichmäßigen Fensterfarben für aktive und inaktive Fenster. Die Fensterbschriftung ist weiß und somit eher für kräftige Farben geeignet.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*


DOWNLOAD:*
*Themes.Win.8.zip*

*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<
>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
 *>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<* 

**Dark Unsigned**

Hier sind die Fensterfarben so gehalten, daß das inaktive Fenster im dunkel ist, die Farbe des aktiven Fensters kan angepaßt werden, die Beschriftung ist schwarz mit einem hellen Schein nach außen. 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*DOWNLOAD:*
*Themes.Win.8.zip*



*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
* >>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
 *>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<* 

​ 
**Field**

Dieses Theme orientiert sich eher am Standard-Design (helleres inaktives Fenster) und verändert nur Details.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*DOWNLOAD:*
*Themes.Win.8.zip*


*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<
>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
 *>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<* ​*


*iMac for Windows 8**

Der Name sagt alles...! Beeinhaltet auch Sounds und die gepatchten 32/64bit Dateien in der jeweiligen Version. Ich empfehle jedoch einen Patcher zu benutzen, da die im allgemeinen verläßlicher sind. Ansonsten droht schnell ein Blackscreen!


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






DOWNLOAD:
*imac theme for Windows 8 RTM   *** /*** [/URL]*


*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<*
* >>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
 *>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<* ​ 


**Basic Style for Windows 8**

Für die Puristen unter uns. Das entfernte Basic Theme ist wieder zurück.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*DOWNLOAD:*** Theme for Win 8[/URL]*


*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<
>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
 *>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<* ​


**Glow**

Ein Vertreter der professionellen Themes. Leider gibt es noch keine freie Version, deshal ein geborgter Screenshot, zur Abwechslung.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*
DOWNLOAD:**** for Win 8[/B][/URL]


*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<
>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
 *>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<* 

​*
*Minimal Theme for Windows 8**

Und noch einer für Puristen.


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*DOWNLOAD:*** Theme for Win 8[/URL]*


*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<
>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
 *>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<* ​


**8Style Skin Pack**

*ACHTUNG:* Die Packs bringen eigene Themepatches mit, somit ist es sinnvoll bisher benutzte zu deinstallieren. Es werden auch Icons ersetzt und Cursor und Wallpaper implementiert.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<
>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
 *>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<* 


**iOS6 Skin Pack For Windows 8**

*ACHTUNG:* Die Packs bringen eigene Themepatches mit, somit ist es  sinnvoll bisher benutzte zu deinstallieren. Es werden auch Icons ersetzt  und Cursor und Wallpaper implementiert.



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*>>> ZUM ANFANG <<<
>>> ZU TEIL 2 <<<*
*>>> ZU TEIL 3 <<<*
 *>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<* 


​ ​
*Ich übernehme selbstverständlich keinerlei Haftung für Schäden! Dieser Thread dient allein dem Zweck der Bildung.*

Themenbezogene Anregungen, Kritiken und Feedback sind erwünsch. Verbreitet das Wort!                         
​
​
​


----------



## mae1cum77 (6. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

HINWEIS

*
Wenn ihr gute Tipps zu Windows 8 findet, die es wert sind geteilt zu werden, teilt sie ruhig. Ist hier ein guter Platz, der nicht so schnell verloren geht. 

Ich verlinke das dann im Eröffnungsfred, so daß es auch gefunden wird.
*
*​


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. Oktober 2012)

*!!! News !!! News !!! News !!!*

*
!!! NEWS !!! NEWS !!! NEWS !!!*


In Vorbereitung auf die GA (General Availability) hat MS ein größeres Update über Windows-Update verteilt (KB 2756872). 
Explizit werden folgende Verbesserungen verkündet:


> * Verbesserte Energieeffizienz und verlängerte Akku-Laufzeit
> * Performance-Verbesserungen bei Windows-8-Applikationen und dem Start-Bildschirm
> * Verbesserte Audio- und Video-Wiedergabe in vielen Szenarien
> * Verbesserte Kompatibilität von Anwendungen und Treibern mit Windows 8


*Interessant ist hierbei allerdings, daß die hier beschriebenen Tricks bisher klaglos weiterlaufen* . 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Eine weitere News betrifft das Explorer-7-in-Win-8-Projekt von *Tihiy*. Die Entwicklung des Patches ist fast final und wird nur noch marginal verändert. Anscheinend ist es ihm gelungen das Startmenü direkt in Win 8 zu "reaktivieren". Leider hält er sich dazu extrem bedeckt. Grund ist hier wohl auch die automatisierte Abmahnstrategie, mit der MS seine DMCA-Notices versendet, und damit schon einige Entwickler erschreckt hat. Zudem wird das Endprodukt keine Freeware mehr sein.
Behalte das Ganze im Auge und werde hier berichten.


*>>> ZUM HAUPTMENÜ <<<*
​


----------



## ile (20. Oktober 2012)

Kann ich eigentlich auch die Desktopwidgets iwie reaktivieren?


----------



## mae1cum77 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*



ile schrieb:


> Kann ich eigentlich auch die Desktopwidgets iwie reaktivieren?


 
Ähhh, meinst Du vielleicht das hier:
*III. Sidebar für Windows 8 RTM 32 und 64 Bit (NEU! GUI-Install) *

*Der neue Installer installiert es als Sidebar wie unter Vista. Der Vista-Sidebar-Effekt läßt sich per Rechtsklick darauf deaktivieren. Dann verhält sich das Ganze wie unter Win 7 und die _*Gadgets*_ sind frei auf dem Desktop positionierbar.


----------



## ile (20. Oktober 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Ähhh, meinst Du vielleicht das hier:
> III. Sidebar für Windows 8 RTM 32 und 64 Bit (NEU! GUI-Install) *
> 
> Der neue Installer installiert es als Sidebar wie unter Vista. Der Vista-Sidebar-Effekt läßt sich per Rechtsklick darauf deaktivieren. Dann verhält sich das Ganze wie unter Win 7 und die Gadgets sind frei auf dem Desktop positionierbar.



Ja, nice. So was meinte ich.


----------



## mae1cum77 (20. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*

Kann ohne meine so garnicht mehr : Gadgets for Geeks. Most Wanted and Popular Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows Vista Gadgets. Alles läßt sich ein- oder ausblenden, Graphen können All-In-One dargestellt werden, Gadgets lassen sich komplett farblich anpassen. Nach Anpassung im User-Account unter \AppData\Roaming\ die *.ini-Dateien sichern, so stelle ich meine immer wieder her. Klappte auch von Win 7 nach Win 8 .
Vorallem brauchen die weniger Ressourcen als Rainmeter.


----------



## ile (21. Oktober 2012)

mae1cum77 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ohne meine so garnicht mehr : Gadgets for Geeks. Most Wanted and Popular Windows 7, Windows 8 and Windows Vista Gadgets. Alles läßt sich ein- oder ausblenden, Graphen können All-In-One dargestellt werden, Gadgets lassen sich komplett farblich anpassen. Nach Anpassung im User-Account unter \AppData\Roaming\ die *.ini-Dateien sichern, so stelle ich meine immer wieder her. Klappte auch von Win 7 nach Win 8 .
> Vorallem brauchen die weniger Ressourcen als Rainmeter.



Aber echt. Das zu streichen ist ne Frechheit von ms.


----------



## mae1cum77 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*



ile schrieb:


> Aber echt. Das zu streichen ist ne Frechheit von ms.


 
Alles nur im Sinne der Sicherheit der User . Irgendwie vergessen die dabei, daß schon alleine online zu sein Sicherheitsrisiken birgt. Da ist so oder so "Trau Schau Wem" angesagt.
Solange ich mittels grafischem Installer bequem Abhilfe schaffen kann, habe ich eigentlich nichts mehr zu meckern. Ist ja nicht so, daß MS die Wege verbaut hätte . So dämlich sind die dann doch nicht.


----------



## mae1cum77 (3. November 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*



hfb schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt rumkonfiguriert, jetzt geht's ab ins Bett.
> 
> Kann ich Kacheln in Kachel-Ordner versenken? Mae, ich finde deinen Ratgeber zu Win8 nicht mehr, kannst du mir den Link geben?
> 
> Nochmal, kann man originale Win7 Gadgets irgendwie einbinden? Die Orbmu2k-Teile gehen mir extrem ab...



Dann hole ich den Thread mal wieder etwas nach vorn, da ihn anscheinend einige nicht mehr finden können .


----------



## hfb (4. November 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*

Dank sei dir.


----------



## hfb (4. November 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*



mae1cum77 schrieb:


> . Nach Anpassung im User-Account unter \AppData\Roaming\ die *.ini-Dateien sichern, so stelle ich meine immer wieder her.



Bin zu dämlich und finde das nicht. Gib mir bitte den Aufenthaltsort der ini etwas genauer.
Die Gadget-Einstellungen sichern zu können wäre ein Traum, da hänge ich doch immer ne gute Stunde dran.


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. November 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*



hfb schrieb:


> Bin zu dämlich und finde das nicht. Gib mir bitte den Aufenthaltsort der ini etwas genauer.
> Die Gadget-Einstellungen sichern zu können wäre ein Traum, da hänge ich doch immer ne gute Stunde dran.


  Meine sind hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Beim nächsten Mal erst alle Gadgets installieren, dann über den Taskmanager wieder beenden und das Backup dorthin kopieren. Zu guter Letzt die Sidebar per Rechtsklick auf den Desktop und "Gadgets" wieder starten.


----------



## hfb (4. November 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*

Äh, danke, aber da ist nichts im Roaming-Ordner...seltsam.


----------



## mae1cum77 (4. November 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*

Hmmm...muß zugeben, habe das gerade in der VM nochmal getestet und finde die auch gerade nicht . Habe das das letzte Mal so gemacht und die *.ini-Dateien von meinem Win 7 dorthin kopiert, und es hat funktioniert.


----------



## Astrong (10. November 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*

ich wollt mich kurz bei dir bedanken mae!

ohne dein Tutorial wäre ich wahrscheinlich nie auf Win8 umgestiegen!  Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Umstieg. Das OS läuft unerwartet stabil und schnell. 

Allerdings habe ich zwei kleine "Problemchen" 

http://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=j...GZQd33hyJ__3rJOBQ&sig2=kzlHFwJ_0ehtq7-faNt_TA

Wenn ich diesen Starte wirft er sofort ne Fehlermeldung "windows exception" oder sowas... das stört eigtl. nicht wenn er mich nicht direkt danach in die Metro-Oberfläche schmeißen würde und ich danach nicht mehr auf die alte Oberfläche zurückkomme.

Problem2: 
Die Win7 - Zusatfunktionen sind bei mir alle auf englisch. Stört mich jetzt zwar nicht aber dieser Deutsch - Englisch unterschied fällt eben ins Auge.
http://imagr.eu/up/509e11e533cf84_win7.png


----------



## mae1cum77 (10. November 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*



Astrong schrieb:


> ich wollt mich kurz bei dir bedanken mae!
> 
> ohne dein Tutorial wäre ich wahrscheinlich nie auf Win8 umgestiegen!  Bin sehr zufrieden mit dem Umstieg. Das OS läuft unerwartet stabil und schnell.
> 
> ...



Hallo und gerngeschehen .
Zu1.: Das Programm scheint auf jeden noch nicht ganz ausgereift zu sein. Da kommen in letzter Zeit allerhand Tools raus, wo wann mal schauen kann was die taugen. Komme da auch nur bedingt hinterher.

Zu2.: Sollte eigentlich von der deutschen *.mui-Datei übernommen werden. Für das Tool hat Tihiy auch noch ein Update versprochen. Allerdings hat er die ganze Zeit an einer eleganteren Version gearbeitet, die allerdings eine Bezahlversion ist.
Diese teste ich gerade und bin begeistert . 

*StartIsBack.com - real start menu in Windows 8*

Ist nicht wirklich teuer für die Leistung.


----------



## Softy (14. November 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*

Alle Windows 8 User sind hier herzlich eingeladen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/576-windows-8-user.html


----------



## mae1cum77 (14. November 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Win-7-Explorer mit Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*



Softy schrieb:


> Alle Windows 8 User sind hier herzlich eingeladen : http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/groups/576-windows-8-user.html


 
Und das ganze bitte pronto....


----------



## Astrong (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: FORTSETZUNG*

Kurzer Hinweis zu AUTO-LOGIN

Dies geht leider NICHT mehr so einfach wenn man einer Domäne beigetreten ist.

Ein Fix hierzu:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon

AutoAdminLogin = 1
DefaultUserName = Benutzername

Zeichenfolge anlegen:
DefaultDomainName = Domainname
DefaultPassword = Passwort


reboot, fertig!

Grüße


----------



## mae1cum77 (12. Dezember 2012)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: FORTSETZUNG*



Astrong schrieb:


> Kurzer Hinweis zu AUTO-LOGIN
> 
> Dies geht leider NICHT mehr so einfach wenn man einer Domäne beigetreten ist.
> 
> ...


 
Danke für den Tipp, wurde eingefügt .


----------



## mae1cum77 (2. Januar 2013)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Natives Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*

Da das neue Startmenü-Projekt von *Tihiy* gut gediehen ist, in Koexistenz mit TUIFKAM falls gewünscht, oder auch ohne, war mal wieder ein Update des Threads fällig.

*II.1.: Natives Startmenü von Win 8 reaktiviert***

*
Auch die ersten erschienenen invertierten Themes (dunkler Hintergrung mit heller Schrift) will ich nicht vorenthalten .
_*Diese finden sich zuoberst im Themes-Teil.*_

MfG​ ​


----------



## mae1cum77 (17. Januar 2013)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Natives Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*

Kleines Update:


*THEMES:*

*Eine umfangreiche Sammlung erschienener Custom Themes gibt es hier: *
*themes for windows 8 | Free themes for Windows 8 on your PC and Tablet*


----------



## bitbowl (30. Dezember 2014)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Natives Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*

Ich hol mir jetz dann auch Windows 8, da soll man wenn Windows 10 raus ist kostenlos upgraden können


----------



## Bioschnitzel (2. Januar 2015)

*AW: [HOW TOs] [Windows 8]: Natives Startmenü (GUI Install) + Gadgets + TIPPS&TRICKS*



bitbowl schrieb:


> Ich hol mir jetz dann auch Windows 8, da soll man wenn Windows 10 raus ist kostenlos upgraden können



Nein, das ist ein Gerücht und wurde schon lange dementiert:



> Am 04. Dezember verneinte Microsofts Chief Operating Officer Kevin Turner, dass das Upgrade auf Windows 10 kostenlos für Windows 8-Nutzer werden würde. Stattdessen gab er bekannt, dass das im Herbst 2015 erscheinenden Betriebssystem aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach auf einem Abo-Modell beruhen werde.
> Verglichen wurde dabei mit dem Abonnementen-Modell von Office 365. Die Grundfunktionen wären zwar mittlerweile kostenlos, jedoch  gäbe es die Dropbox- und One Drive-Integration nur über ein Abonnement.



Quelle


----------

